# 16 and 17 inch rims on sentra



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

can somebody show me a pic of a b14 entra with 16 or 17 inch 
rims?
Im gonna buy myself a set this week and i wanna know what looks good with 16s or 17s


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

SEARCH


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *SEARCH *


tried it already, not very good results....


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

17" rims


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

16" rims.. (for sale ) no drop..


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

look under a thread called
"show me your rims"


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

click the cardomain link in my sig.


----------

